# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  مطالبة بالقصاص من قاتل مصاب بمرضى نفسى .

## رابعة

الموضوع: مطالبة بالقصاص من قاتل مصاب بمرضى نفسى .
رقم الصك : 266/33
التاريخ : 21/10/1426ﮬ 
تصنيف الحكم : القتل
ملخص الحكم :
   الحكم بعد استحقاق المطالبة بالقصاص لعدم توافر الأهلية فى المدعى علية، إستناداً للتقارير الطبية من الجهة المختصة المثبتة إصابتة بمرض (الإنفصام الزورانى ) وهو مرض عقلى يجبر المريض على العزلة والانطواء، وإضطراب التفكير، والضلالات والإعتقادات الخاطئة فيمن حولة، وهذا يخفف مسؤليتة الجنائية .

الحمد لله وحده وبعد :
     لدينا نحن عبد المحسن بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ وصالح بن علي العجيريومحمد بن عبد الله الدوسري القضاة بالمحكمة العامة بالرياض في يومالثلاثاء الموافق 27/4/1426 ﮬ افتتحت الجلسة وفيها حضر..... سعوديبموجب السجل المدني رقم ..... بالوكالة عن كل من ..... بموجب الوكالةالصادرة من كتابة عدل الرياض الثانية برقم       7986وتاريخ16/4/426اﮬ وجلد13301 وعن ..... بالأصالة عن نفسها وبالولاية عن أولادهاالقاصرين وهم ..... و..... و..... أولاد ..... بموجب الولاية رقم 25/75في 15/ ا/ 1424ﮬ جلد ا/ه2الصادرة من المحكمة العامة بالرياضوذلك بموجب الوكالة الصادرة من كتابة عدل الرياض الثانية برقم 56598وتاريخ 4ا/4/426ا ﮬ جلد 13287 المخول له فيها حق المطالبة بالقصاصمن قاتل مورثهم ..... واستيفائة  واقامة الدعوى ضد المتسبب المدعو.....والمرافعة والمدافعة والمخاصمة والرد عليها والإقرار والإنكار والصلحوالتنازل وقبول الحكم ونقضه والاعتراض عليه وطلب التمييزوالاستلاموالتسليم وموكلو المدعي هم ورثة ..... بموجب صك حصرالورثة الصادرمن هذه المحكمة برقم 2/14 في 2/ 1/1424 ﮬ  وحضر لحضوره .....المبعوث من سجن ......وادعى الأول قائلاً في دعوا0في عصريوم الأحد الموافق 22/2ا/423اﮬ حضرنا إلى منزل المدعى عليه هذا الحاضر معى أخى..... لقصد الذهاب به إلى المستشفى لعلاجه حيث إنه متظاهر بالمرض وكان معي أخى.....المطالب بدمه فأخرج هذا الحاضر معى مسدسا من جيبه واطلق النارطلقة واحدة على أخينا ..... .أصابته في صدره سقط  بعدها على ثم اطلق طلقةأخرى   أصابتة فى رأسة ثم أخذ بعد ذلك سكينأ من المطبخ طعن......بها على صدرة طعنة أو طعنتين توفي..... بسبب هذه الإصابات الحاصلةمن المدعى عليه وكان فعله هذا منفرداً وعمدأ وعدوانأ لذا أطلب القصاص بقتل المدعى عليه والحكم بذلك هذه دعواي.
وبسؤال المدعى عليه عن دعوى المدعى وكالة أجاب بقوله : إن أخى القتيل ..... وأخى..... هذا الحاضرقد فعلا فاحشة الزنى بزوجتى وقدحضرا إلي من أجل إرضائى  واعطائى  مبلغاً إلا إنني لم أوافقهما علىطلبهما، ثم طلبا مني أن أذهب معهما لأجل علاجي من السحرعلى حد قولهما فلم أستجب لهما فقام أخى..... القتيل وجثا علد صدري وخنقنى فلما أحسست بالموت كان معى مسدس قد أحضرتهلأجل قتل نفسى بسبب الفعل الذى حصل من أخوى المذكورين وقد أطلقت النارمن مسدسىعلى أخى..... ولا أتذكر عدد الطلقات ولا مكان الإصابة وفعلت ذلكدفاعأ عن نفسي وأنا مصاب بمرض انفصام زوراني حسب تشخيصالطبيب المختص وأنا لا أعلم عن وفاةأخى ..... إلا مر قول المدعى فى  هذه الجلسة وأنا عندما أطلقت الناركنت في حالة نفسية سيئةهذا جوابى .
وبعرض جواب المدعى عليه على المدعى وكالة قال كل ما ذكره المدعىعليه في جوابه هذاكذب وبهتان عدا إطلاقه النار على أخى ..... ولم يحصلمن أخي ..... الفعل الذي ذكره المدعى علية وبالنسبة للمرض الذي ذكرهالمدعى عليه فلا نعلم عن ذلك شيئأ سوى أن المدعى عليه دخل إلىالمستشفى الخاص بالصحة النفسية قبل جريمته هكذا ذكر. وفى جلسةأخرى حضر المدعى وكالة وحضرت معه المدعية ..... المعرف بها منقبل ..... المدون بالضبط ما يدل على شخصيته ولم يحضر المدعى عليهرغم طلب إحضاره من السجن فجرى سؤالها عن حال المدعى عليه وعقليتهفقالت لا أعلم عن عقليته شيئا، كما جرى حثها وترغيبها فى العفو أوالصلح فأصرت على المطالبة بالقصاص من المدعى علية ابنها  .....
      ثم في جلسة أخرى حضر المدعي وكالة والمدعى عليه وبعد تصفحأوراق المعاملة وجد بين طياتها على اللفة رقم 23و32تقريرا طبيا صادرامن أعضاء اللجنة الطبية الشرعية بمستشفى الصحة النفسية بالطائفبرقم 8ا/2/6/547وتاريخ 15/2/1423 ﮬ بحق المدعى عليه جاء فيهبعد المقدمة : (2- صدر بحق المذكور تقرير طبي سري من مجمع الأملبالرياض برقم2011 وتاريخ 27/2ا/423ا ﮬ  مفيداً بأن المذكور يراجعلديهم منذ 25/2ا/422ا ﮬ  وسبق تنويمه لديهم مرة واحدة بتاريخ29/2ا/422اﮬ وخرج بتاريخ 29/4/1423 ﮬ  ضد النصح الطبيى وكانتحالته مستقرة وشخص كحالة (فصام زوراني) وكانت آخرمراجه لهبتاريخ 29/6/1423 ﮬ  وكان غير منتظماً في مراجعاته وقد تم عملتحليل له للمخدرات كانت نتائجها سلبية بتاريخ 23/12/1422ﮬ  3 - صدر بحق المذكور تقرير طبي آخر من مجمع الأمل بالرياض برقم 1105وتاريخ 3ا/2/424ا ﮬ  يفيد بأن المذكور نوم لديهم بتاريخ29/2ا/422اﮬ  وخرج ضد النصح بتاريخ 29/4/1423ﮬ  بعد تعسرحالته وشخص كحالة (فصام زوراني) تميزت حالته بوجود شكوكوضلالات وأفكار خاطئة تتركز حول زوجته وذويه وأن المذكور لم يكنمنتظما في المتابعة بالعيادة الخارجية بعد خروجه وبمناظرته بتاريخ29/6/1423ﮬ تبين أنه كان لديه ضلالات زورانية وشكوك خاطئة تجاه زوجته وأهله .  4- لم يسبق للمذكور المراجعة أو التنويم لدينا قبل دخولهالحالي. 5- عرض المذكور لدينا في عيادة الطب الشرعي بتاريخ15/ ا ا/424اﮬ في قضيته الحالية حيث أفاد بأنه قتل أخيه وزوجتةوأصاب الآخردفاعأ عن نفسه ، حيث اتهم أخويه وزوجته بأنهم حاولوا أنيقتلوه وحاولوا خنقه من رقبته وأفاد بأن إخوانه كان لديهم علاقة جنسيأمع زوجته وأنهم حاولوا رشوته بمبالغ نقدية لكي يتغاضى عن ذلك وادعىكذلك أنه عندما رفض ذلك قاموا بمحاولة قتله فقام بالدفاع عن نفسهوأفاد كذلك بأنه سبق له التنويم في مستشفى الصحة النفسية بالرياضحيث كانت تنتابه الشكوك بأن الناس من حوله يريدون إيذاءه وكان يسمعأصواتأ غير حقيقية تهدده بالقتل وأن هذه الأعراض تحسنت واختفتمع العلاج العقلي وأنه قبل قضيته الحالية بعدة أشهر انقطع عنالعلاج وأظهر ملخص حالته العقلية عند دخوله وجود أفكار مرضيةخاطئة بأن زوجته كانت تخونه مع أخويه (ضلالات الخيانة الزوجية )6- أفاد تقرير السجن بأنه أصبح منعزلاً منذ عدة سنوات وأنه كانيعتقد بأن والديه هما ليسا بوالديه الحقيقيين وأنه قام بكتابة عباراتغريبة على الجدران وقام بتهديد زوجته حتى تركت منزل الزوجية وأنهاحتجز أولاده في المنزل ومنعهم من مغادرته والذهاب للمدارس حتىساءت حالتهم الصحية بدرجة خطيرة مما أدى بالشرطة إلى اقتحاممنزله وأخذ أولاده الصغارللعلاج وتم تنويمه بالقوة في مستشفى الصحةالنفسية بالرياض حيث تحسنت حالته بالعلاج وبعد ذلك تم خروجه منالمستشفى. 7- أفاد ذوو المذكور بأنه قبل الجريمة بيوم كان يتمارض فيالسرير وعندما ذهبوا في اليوم التالي للاطمئنان على صحته قام فجأةبإطلاق النار على أخويه مما أدى لقتل أحدهما واصابة الآخر. وحسبعلمهم فإنه بعد ذلك قتل زوجته وقام بتسليم نفسه للشرطة مدعيا بأنهغسل عاره 8- تم فحص حالة المذكور العقلية مرات كثيرة أثناء تنويمةحيث أصر على روايته السابقة بأن زوجته كانت تخونه مع أخويه وكانيستند إلى أدلة غريبة غير معقولة مثل أن زوجته كانت دائمة الثناء على أخويه وأنه كان يلاحظ أثناء الجماع معها أشياء غير طبيعية ، وأظهرملخص حالته العقلية وجود أفكار مرضية خاطئة وهي (ضلالات الخيانةالزوجية ) وشخص كحالة المرض العقلي (انفصام زوراني) واستقرت حالتةنسبيا للعلاج ، حيث أصبح يرى بأن الحل الأمثل كان هو طلاق زوجتة ويتمنى عدم حدوث ما جرى ولكنه ما زال مصمما على أنهما حاولواقتلة وقام بالدفاع عن نفسه .
القراروالتوصيات : ا - خروجه للمراجعة مع علاج عقلي لمدة أسبوعينهو أقراص زوييركسا 5ملجم بمعدل قرص واحد صباحا وقرصين مساءوأقراص ليثيوم كربونات 400ملجم بمعدل قرص واحد صباحا وقرصين مساء 2- تتابع حالته من قبل أقرب عيادة نفسية أثناء وجودة في السجن3- تنصح اللجنة الطبية الشرعية أنه بعد انتهاء قضية المذكور يتمتنويمه في أقرب مستشفى نفسية ولا يتم خروجه بتاتأ وذلك لخطورة ماقام به 4 - أما بالنسبة للمسؤولية عما قام به المذكور فإننا لا نستطيعتحديدها في الوقت الحالي إلا بعد إرسال فذلكة التحقيق التي لم ينتم إرسالها رغم طلبنا لها عدة مرات وسوف نوافي مراجعه بالمسؤولية الجنائية عند وصول فذلكة التحقيق .
    أعضاء اللجنة الطبية الشرعية عضود. حسنالمبارك أحمد توقيععضو د . يوسف أحمد شاووش عنه توقيع عضو د . خليل محمد شحادهتوقيع رئيس اللجنة الطبية الشرعية د . عدنان ديب عاشورتوقيع ) .
ورقعت الحلسة للكتابة لمستشفى الصحة النفسية بالطائف للكشفعلى المدعى عليه وموافاتنا بتقرير مفصل عن حقيقة مرض الانفصامالزورانى والإفاده عن حالة المدعى عليه العقلية أثناء حادث القتل وقبلةوبعده وهل المرضالمذكور يبطل الأهلية أو لا ؟ ثم جرت الكتابةلصاحب السمو الملكى أمير منطقة الرياض للكتابةلمستشفى  الطائف  للكشف على المدعى عليه من قبل طبيبين مسلمينوافاداتنا بتقرير طبى عن حقيقة مرض الانفصام الزورانى وعن حالةالمدعى عليه العقلية أثناء القتل وقبله وبعده ، وهل هذا المرض يسقط أهليةالمريض أم لا؟ بموجب خطابنا رقم40584/26وتاريخ 22/5/1422ﮬ فوردنا التقرير الطبى الصادر من مستشفىالصحة النفسية بالطائف برقم 249/2/47 ط في     1/8/1426ﮬ  برفقه خطاب مدير مركز شرطالسويدي وشبرا برقم 9ا/4475/20فى 2781/1426 ﮬ  وهذا نصهالاسم ..... العمر 42سنة الجنسية سعودي رقم الملف 115451 القضيةقتل نتيجة الأبحاث والفحوصات إلحاقاً لتقاريرنا الطبية السابقةبخصوص المذكور والتى أفدنا فيها بأنه يعانى من مرض الانفصام الزورانى .
فإننا نفيد بأن هذا المريض هو مرض عقلى  يتميز بميل المصابب الى العزلة والانطواء وعدم الرغبة فى المشاركة بالنشاطات الاجتماعية وعدمالاهتمام بالشؤون الشخصية واضطراب التفكيروتبلد العواطف كما يعانى المصابون به أيضأ من الأعراض الذهانية المختلفة كالهلاوس السمعية والضلالات والتوهمات المرضيةالخاطئة كأن يعتقد المريض بأن الأخرينيريدون إيذاءه أو إلحاق الضرر به من خلال مراقبة تصرفاته والتجسس عليه ، وما إلى ذلك كما يبدأ الكثيرون منهم بالاعتقاد اعتقاداً مرضيأ بأنالزوجة غير مخلصة له وأن لها علاقات غير شرعية وغيرشريفة مع الآخرين وخاصة أقرب الأقربين إليه كأبنائة واخوانه وهذا ما حصل بالضبط مع  هذا المريض ، إذ صار يعتقد اعتقادات مرضية خاطئة بأنزوجته تخونه مع إخوتة وصارت هذة الفكرة تتعزز لديه بما وصفه معاملأزوجته المميزة لإخوانه وأنه يجد أشياء غيرطبيعية أثناء المعاشرة الزوجيأمعها وهذا جعله يقرر الانتقام من إخوانه وزوجته ليثأر لنفسه فقام بقتل زوجته وأحد إخوانه وجرح الآخر وكل ما فعله المذكور كان مبنيأ على ضلالات وتوهمات سببها المرض بأن زوجته تخونه مع إخوانه وهذاشائع كثيرأ في الطب النفسي، حيث يعتقد المريض إعتقاداً  جازما أن هذة الأفكار صحيحة ولا مجال للتشكيك فيها حتى لو تمت مواجهته بالحجةوالبرهان القاطع بأن أفكاره غير صحيحة فهذا لن يغير هذة الأفكارلأنها جزء من المرض ولذلك فهو غيرمسؤول عن هذه الأفكار من الناحيةالنظرية لأنها مرض والمرض لا يصيب الإنسان بإرادته .
لذلك كان قرار اللجنة بأنه فيما يتعلق بالمسؤوليةالجناتية فان كونالمريض مصابأ بهذا المرض العقلى ما يترتب عليه من معاناة المريض منالتوهمات والاعتقادات الخاطئة فهذا يخفف من مسؤوليته الجنائيةويجعلها مسؤولية محففة بمعنى أن القتل العمد يتحول إلى قتل خطأ لأنالأساس في المسؤولية الجنائية متوفر في حالة هذا المريض أما فيمايتعلق ببداية المرض فالمعروف أن المذكوريعانى من انفصام عقلى منذ عام1422ﮬ أي قبل الجريمة بحوالى سنة كاملة ، وأما أثناء الجريمة فتشيرالتقارير الطبية من مستشفى. الصحة النفسية بالرياض، أيضاً أنه  كانيعاني من حالة انتكاسة بسبب وقف العلاج وأن هذه الفترة تكون خطيرةعادة لأن المريض يبدأ ينشغل بإعتقاداتة . المرضية الخاطئة ويتصرف علىضوئها أما بعد الجريمة فقد تحسن المريض جزئيأ ولكنه ما زال حتىالآن يعاني من نفس أعراضه السابقة حتى مع العلاج . أما فيما يتعلقبأهلية المريض فإن المرض يسقط الأهلية لأنه كما سبق أن ذكرنا فإنالمريض يتعامل مع أوهامه ومعتقداته المرضية على أنها حقائق فيقررالانتقام ممن يعتقد بأنهم يريدون الإضرار به أو خيانته ... إلغ كما محصل مع هذا المريص .
أعضاء اللجنة الطبية الشرعية عضود. حسن المبارك أحمد نوقيع عضو د . خليل محمد شحاده توقيع رئيس اللجنة الطبية الشرعيه د . محمد عبدالباسط بخاري توقيع ختم وزارة الصحة التقارير الطبية ا.ﮬ .
وفى يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 13 / 0 ا /1426 ﮬ حضر المدعي وكالة والمدعىعليه ونظراً لما دون من الدعوى والإجابة المتضمنة أن المدعى عليه مصاببانفصام زوراني حسب  تشخيص الطبيب المختص وأنه عندما أطلق النارعلى أخيه القتيل كان فى حالة نفسية سيئة ، وحيث وجد بين طيات المعاملة تقرير طبي صادر من أعضاء اللجنة الطبية بمستشفى الصحةالنفسية بالطائف برقم 18 /2/6/457 وتاريخ 15 /2/425اﮬ  يخص المدعى عليه ويشخص حاله من قبل مستشفى الأمل الطبي بالرياضبانفصام زورانى وأن حالته تتميز بوجود شكوك وضلالات وأفكار خاطئة تتركز حول زوجته وذويه حيث تمت الكتابة لمستشفى الصحة النفسية بالطائف للكشف على المدعى عليه وموافاتنا بتقرير مفصل عن حقيقة مرض انفصام زوراني والإفادة عن حالة المدعى عليه العقلية أثناء حادثالقتل وقبله وبعده ، وهل المرض المذكور يسقط أهلية المذكور أم لا، فوردناالتقرير الطبى المذكور أعلاه المتضمن أن المرض هو مرض عقلى يتميزبميل المصابين إلى العزلة والانطواء وعدم الرغبة فى المشاركة بالنشاطاتالاجتماعية وعدم الاهتمام بالشؤونالشحصية واضطراب التفكير وتبلدالعواطف وأيضاً من الأعراض الذهانية المختلفة كالهلاوس والضلالاتوالتوهان المرضية الخاطئة كأن يعتقد المريض بأن الآخرين يريدون إيذاءهو إلحاق الضرر به من خلال مراقبة تصرفاته والتجسس عليه ، كما يبدأالكثير منهم بالاعتقاد (اعتقاداً مرضيا) بأن الزوجة غير مخلصة له وأنلها علاقات غيرشرعية وغيرشريفة مع الآخرين وخاصة أقرب الأقربينإليه كأبنائه واخوانه وهذا ما حصل بالضبط مع هذا المريض وصاريعتقد اعتقادات مرضية خاطئة بأن زوجته تخونه مع إخوانه وهذا شاثئع كثيرأ في الطب النفسى بذلك فهو غير مسئول عن هذه الأفكار منالناحية النظرية لأنها مرض والمرض لا يصيب الإنسان بإرادته لذلك كانقرار اللجنة بأنه فيما يتعلقبالمسؤولية الجنائية بأن كون المريض مصاببهذا المرض العقلى وما يترتب من معاناة المريض من التوهمات والاعتقاداتالخاطئة فهذا يخفف من مسؤوليته الجنائية ويجعلها مسؤولية منخفضةبمعنى أن القتل العمد يتحول إلى قتل خطأ وأنه كان يعاني من حالةانتكاسة بسبب توقيف العلاج وأن هذه الفترة تكون خطيرة عادة لأنالمريض يبدأ ينشغل باعتقاداته المرضية الخاطئة ويتعرض على ضوئها لذلك كله ولعدم توفرأهلية المدعى عليه0 إذ هي شرط من شروط القصاص فقد أفهمنا المدعى وكالة بعدم استحقاقه المطالبة بالقصاص من المدعى عليه ووددنا دعواه وبذلك حكمنا لأجل الحق الخاص وبإعلانالحكم على  المدعي وكالة قرر عدم الاقتناع بالحكم وطلب التمييز فأجيبلطلبه وافهم بمقتضى تعليمات التمييز، وبالله التوفيق حرر فى 13/10/1426ﮬ وصلى الله علد نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
صدق الحكم من محكمة التمييزبالقرار رقم 47/خ 1/أ وتاريخ12/1/1427ﮬ

----------

